# LOWRIDER BIKE BUILD RAFFLE



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

DRAWING WILL BE HELD VIA VIDEO RECORDING, AS SOON AS SLOTS FILL UP! TWO NAMES WILL BE DRAWN OUT THE TUMBLER!!!

FOR ANY AND ALL QUESTIONS EMAIL ME, for instance if you would like to participate and are not an online Layitlow.com member "guest" [email protected]

only 100 tickets $10 dollars a ticket. NO LIMIT ENTER AS MANY TIMES AS YOU LIKE!!
send payment via paypal to [email protected]
****include your screen name and number(s) in the message box!!!!******[/color]

FOR MONEY ORDERS pm/contact me for address 

**open to over seas however pay actual shipping**
playing board:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

:thumbsup: i hope more busniess owner follow suit and do more to raise money for this family


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

layitlow memeber - imp63ss
numbers 96, 36 now taken!

TTT FOR A GOOD CAUSE!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Yo fool I am passing out flyers tomorrow night


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 15 2009, 03:15 PM~12714073
> *Yo fool I am passing out flyers tomorrow night
> *


 :thumbsup: 

sooner this moves sooner the family can collect!!!

sooner some one get a build and paint jobby job....

opened up the second prize to pedal cars, etc..simular categories


----------



## cruising oldies (Oct 9, 2008)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

Dsweet Lux takes #s 7 and 11
:cheesy:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

ill get some this weekend when i head up there....


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Jan 15 2009, 08:04 PM~12716714
> *ill get some this weekend when i head up there....
> *


thats whats up.... :thumbsup:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

good shit samuel :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jan 15 2009, 08:17 PM~12716869
> *good shit samuel  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


only my mom calls me samuel... :rant:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

TTT for the guy!!

lets show some support!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 15 2009, 07:19 PM~12716889
> *only my mom calls me samuel... :rant:
> *


buhahahahahah


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

LEGIONSofTEXAS takes 2 and 102


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

chip in for a good cause and get rewarded!!!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 16 2009, 05:42 PM~12725636
> *chip in for a good cause and get rewarded!!!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt for a damn good cause


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

TTT


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

THESE NEED TO GET GONE!!!

MOVING WAY TO SLOW!!!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 19 2009, 11:26 PM~12754958
> *THESE NEED TO GET GONE!!!
> 
> MOVING WAY TO SLOW!!!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

if SOMEONE woulda passed out the files maybe more tickets would be gone

i just wont say who lol


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## destinyrider (May 2, 2005)

il get at you friday homie and il put the word out


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

TTT


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 23 2009, 01:57 PM~12793497
> *TTT
> *


money sent for 3 more #'s


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 23 2009, 05:50 PM~12795171
> *money sent for 3 more #'s
> *


 5/21/80 NOW TAKEN!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 16 2009, 02:38 PM~12723929
> *LEGIONSofTEXAS takes 2 and 102
> *


still pending


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I AM TAKING FLYERS TONIGHT.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 23 2009, 06:09 PM~12795358
> *I AM TAKING FLYERS TONIGHT.
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

4 sure.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 15 2009, 03:19 AM~12710782
> *AS RESULT OF RECENT TRAGEDY TO YOUNG 3YR ROLAND, I HAVE REGEARED THE INNOVATIVE CUSTOMS RAFFLE TO SOLELY BENEFIT THE YOUNGSTER AND HIS FAMILY. ALL PROCEEDS WILL GO TO THE WELLS FARGO ACCOUNT....PARTICIPATION ALLOWS FOR A GOOD CUASE AND A REWARD IN DOING SO....BELOW IS THE LINK FOR FURTHER DETAILS OF THE ACCIDENT.
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=452428
> ...


we need to up date homie :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 24 2009, 01:46 AM~12799141
> *
> we need to up date homie  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


for sure!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

updated


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 24 2009, 01:37 AM~12799488
> *updated
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
monday i might have few more squares sold for you :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 24 2009, 02:29 PM~12802216
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> monday i might have few more squares sold for you  :biggrin:
> *


thats whats up!


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

im gonna send you a money order on monday for 5 numbers


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Jan 24 2009, 04:07 PM~12802895
> *im gonna send you a money order on monday for 5 numbers
> *


you got my addy..pm me if you need it again!


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

I WOULD LIKE TO SAY THANK U ALL 4 SHOWING MY MAMILY LUV N CONCERN,IT IS GREATLY APPRECIATED....


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 2000 TOWNCAR_@Jan 24 2009, 06:35 PM~12803783
> *I WOULD LIKE TO SAY THANK U ALL 4 SHOWING MY MAMILY LUV N CONCERN,IT IS GREATLY APPRECIATED....
> *


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt mofo's


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)




----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

know sum crazy when the accident happend i had my sons 67 schwin frame in the car we were gunna drop it off wit a hommi at the park that day 2 have the body work finished.it was a late christmas present.he still dont know it was in there,iwas gunna supprise him.......


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

up


----------



## Cruel Intention (Oct 16, 2008)

The show today was great. Good turn out. 

Rollerz Only Gulf Coast Chapter donated the awards for the show, for those that couldnt make it check it out:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cruel Intention_@Jan 25 2009, 11:22 PM~12813563
> *The show today was great. Good turn out.
> 
> Rollerz Only Gulf Coast Chapter donated the awards for the show, for those that couldnt make it check it out:
> ...


thats whats up..lowriders down for a good cuase!


----------



## Cruel Intention (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 25 2009, 10:23 PM~12813588
> *thats whats up..lowriders down for a good cuase!
> *



Special thanks go out to Knight of Pleasures, Rollerz Only Austin Chapter for coming out here to the H-TOWN and supporting


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cruel Intention_@Jan 25 2009, 10:22 PM~12813563
> *The show today was great. Good turn out.
> 
> Rollerz Only Gulf Coast Chapter donated the awards for the show, for those that couldnt make it check it out:
> ...


design sponsored by Strange at Slammin Media on behalf of Bad Influences C.C. :biggrin:


----------



## Cruel Intention (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 25 2009, 10:31 PM~12813689
> *design sponsored by Strange at Slammin Media on behalf of Bad Influences C.C. :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup: That boy STRANGE pulled it of again. Thanks again Danny for hooking me up with strange to get these awards on time


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cruel Intention_@Jan 26 2009, 08:43 AM~12816721
> *:thumbsup:  That boy STRANGE pulled it of again. Thanks again Danny for hooking me up with strange to get these awards on time
> *


no problem. and thanks for letting your wife take off with my stuff in the car :biggrin: hahahaah


----------



## Cruel Intention (Oct 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 26 2009, 01:32 PM~12818659
> *no problem.  and thanks for letting your wife take off with my stuff in the car :biggrin: hahahaah
> *


HAHAHAHAHAHAHA. Are you going to the car show saturday if you are I will take it to you if not I will mail it to you


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cruel Intention_@Jan 26 2009, 02:17 PM~12819056
> *HAHAHAHAHAHAHA. Are you going to the car show saturday if you are I will take it to you if not I will mail it to you
> *


saturday? thought it was sunday.....


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

ttt


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chuckles_@Jan 26 2009, 11:21 PM~12823923
> *ttt
> *


sup doggy dog...how many you taking


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

:biggrin: come join the rest of us, gang of cheap ass "ballers" when are you ever gonna get a chance to get a bike fully painted for a dime???? Shit and on top of it help out a family & a little boy that could use some support.  :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jan 27 2009, 04:57 PM~12831172
> *:biggrin: come join the rest of us, gang of cheap ass "ballers" when are you ever gonna get a chance to get a bike fully painted for a dime???? Shit and on top of it help out a family & a little boy that could use some support.   :biggrin:
> *


x1000!!!!


for the price of a dime sack :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

money order gone out in the morning for numbers 3,12,20,25,83 :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Jan 28 2009, 12:15 AM~12832725
> *money order gone out in the morning for numbers 3,12,20,25,83  :biggrin:
> *


already g!! thats whats up!!!


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 28 2009, 12:36 AM~12833684
> *already g!!  thats whats up!!!
> *


*</span></span></span>*


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Jan 28 2009, 01:15 AM~12832725
> *money order gone out in the morning for numbers 3,12,20,25,83  :biggrin:
> *


now we are talking :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Jan 28 2009, 07:25 PM~12840602
> *</span></span></span>
> *


gonna be in florida...


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

TTT


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

kool


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 29 2009, 10:03 AM~12847263
> *TTT
> *


hey homie let me know when you get that money order


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Jan 30 2009, 01:43 PM~12858775
> *hey homie let me know when you get that money order
> *


for sure! update ithe board when it gets here!


lets get these gone peeps, $$ is going to good cause! if you dont want it..play to give it way or what ever..resale it! 

or unless you want to pay for a 700.00 dollar paint job...we can do that too...lol


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

for sure selling some tonoght


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 30 2009, 07:31 PM~12861352
> *for sure selling some tonoght
> *


that whats up dog...


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 30 2009, 07:26 PM~12861301
> *for sure! update ithe board when it gets here!
> lets get these gone peeps, $$ is going to good cause!  if you dont want it..play to give it way or what ever..resale it!
> 
> ...


 :rant:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Jan 30 2009, 01:43 PM~12858775
> *hey homie let me know when you get that money order
> *


board updated..mo recieved..


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

*Please update the board to reflect

Fernando Martinez #125
Inez Hernandez # 130
Loco61 #61
Teal62Impala#62
Artistics.TX # 123*


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 31 2009, 06:48 PM~12869040
> *Please update the board to reflect
> 
> Fernando Martinez #125
> ...


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

UPDATED!!!!


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Feb 1 2009, 12:38 PM~12873733
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

I SEE MY NAME :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

bump


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

ADDING ANOTHER NUMBER LATER TODAY>>> homie came by and bought a ticket!


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

TTT


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chuckles_@Feb 4 2009, 12:55 AM~12900506
> *TTT
> *


  
NUMBER 77 NOW TAKEN!


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 4 2009, 12:18 AM~12900773
> *
> NUMBER 77 NOW TAKEN!
> *



thats whats up


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

IF YOU NEEDING TO SEND MO HIT ME UP!!! THIS CHIT TAKING WAY TO LONG!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 4 2009, 12:22 AM~12900806
> *IF YOU NEEDING TO SEND MO HIT ME UP!!! THIS CHIT TAKING WAY TO LONG!!!
> *


You need to Hustle! Door to Door-Super Markets-Ect


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 4 2009, 10:39 AM~12902631
> *You need to Hustle! Door to Door-Super Markets-Ect
> *


this fool...


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 4 2009, 03:44 PM~12905873
> *this fool...
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

stfu juan


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Ole bitch ass. Sam shuld we have the newbie unplaqued member go door to door? :0


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 4 2009, 09:10 PM~12908425
> *Ole bitch ass. Sam shuld we have the newbie unplaqued member go door to door? :0
> *


u dont even have a plaque loser!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Feb 4 2009, 08:11 PM~12908434
> *u dont even have a plaque loser!
> *


New plaque in the mail. full size


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 4 2009, 09:13 PM~12908467
> *New plaque in the mail. full size
> *


what bout mine


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Feb 4 2009, 08:14 PM~12908479
> *what bout mine
> *


Soory I gave mine away.


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 4 2009, 09:15 PM~12908493
> *Soory I gave mine away.
> *


that dont mean i cant have one what i gotta do


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Feb 4 2009, 08:16 PM~12908505
> *that dont mean i cant have one what i gotta do
> *


Have a complete bike. go buy you a street. :biggrin:


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 4 2009, 09:17 PM~12908516
> *Have a complete bike.  go buy you a street.  :biggrin:
> *


fuck that just sell me the plaque for what ima pay for the street bike


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Feb 4 2009, 08:18 PM~12908522
> *fuck that just sell me the plaque for what ima pay for the street bike
> *


Ill sell you one. you just cant have it yet. :biggrin:


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 4 2009, 09:21 PM~12908561
> *Ill sell you one. you just cant have it yet. :biggrin:
> *


meh give me a banner at least


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Feb 4 2009, 08:21 PM~12908573
> *meh give me a banner at least
> *


4 show. You and Alicia both need one.


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 4 2009, 09:22 PM~12908581
> *4 show. You and Alicia both need one.
> *


 :cheesy: can i have it at the meeting


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I dont have any yet. need to get more made.


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 4 2009, 09:23 PM~12908600
> *I dont have any yet. need to get more made.
> *


 :angry:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

SUGGESTIONS TO MAKE THIS MOVE FASTER


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 4 2009, 10:27 PM~12910281
> *SUGGESTIONS TO MAKE THIS MOVE FASTER
> *


I did...


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

TTT


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

THIS SPEACIAL BENEFIT AUCTION WILL RUN THROUGH SUNDAY!!!

ITS TAKING LONGER THAN INTICIPATED, WAS HOPING MORE WOULD JOIN IN ON THE CAUSE!

Monday i will cut a check for all those who purchased under this thread and plus some!

I will revert the Raffle back and we will have to wait it out till all the numbers are gone!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Yes sir


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 4 2009, 09:27 PM~12910281
> *SUGGESTIONS TO MAKE THIS MOVE FASTER
> *


SUP BIGG HOMMI.


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

so whats goin on with this?


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Feb 13 2009, 03:09 PM~12994465
> *so whats goin on with this?
> *


push the donation raffle till sunday...

then continue with regular raffle how it was before, taking to long.

STILL GONNA GO ON!


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

cool cool, ttt for helping out people in need


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)




----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

any updates


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

I'll take #31 Homie  
 paypal sent


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Feb 26 2009, 07:09 PM~13121419
> *I'll take #31 Homie
> paypal sent
> *


confirmed


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

up, up, and away


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

TTT


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)




----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

67 spots left, damn this is moving slow.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Mar 11 2009, 07:53 AM~13246038
> *67 spots left, damn this is moving slow.
> *


thats after i took 50 off  

going to be saling them at the next car show! it will move faster!


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 11 2009, 07:22 AM~13246134
> *thats after i took 50 off
> 
> going to be saling them at the next car show! it will move faster!
> *


WUT CAR SHOW IS THAT


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Mar 12 2009, 05:55 PM~13262410
> *WUT CAR SHOW IS THAT
> *


DALLAS!! WEGO


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 12 2009, 10:48 PM~13266131
> *DALLAS!! WEGO
> *


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by show-bound+Jan 15 2009, 04:19 AM~12710782-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


TTT


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)




----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

i'll take 43,46,47,and 48.will paypal tonite.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Mar 14 2009, 09:49 AM~13278349
> *i'll take 43,46,47,and 48.will paypal tonite.
> *


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

WUT DOES THE BOARD LOOK LIKE NOW


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Mar 16 2009, 11:47 PM~13301089
> *WUT DOES THE BOARD LOOK LIKE NOW
> *


 soon as vicramos payment is confirm...50 something...half way there


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

fuckit..


GOING TO ADD A THIRD PRIZE!!!

MURAL ON YOUR SEAT< PEDAL CAR< OR TANK OR FENDERS OR SKIRTS!!!


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 16 2009, 10:55 PM~13301172
> *soon as vicramos payment is confirm...50 something...half way there
> *


kool ill probaly hit you up for more in the 1st


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Mar 17 2009, 01:00 AM~13301781
> *kool ill probaly hit you up for more in the 1st
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)




----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

once i see the new board , I will get more


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Mar 14 2009, 09:49 AM~13278349
> *i'll take 43,46,47,and 48.will paypal tonite.
> *


as soon as payment goes through i can update the board


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

tonite.. itll go through


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 16 2009, 09:58 PM~13301200
> *fuckit..
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

I'll take #77 and #30


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)




----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

on # 43 46 47 and 48 it's noy vic ramos it's vic marcos


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Mar 21 2009, 01:00 PM~13345818
> *on # 43 46  47 and 48  it's noy vic ramos  it's  vic marcos
> *


i will fix it..lol sont even know how i did that...


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

:roflmao: cool thanks


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

TTT


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

*I WILL HAVE RAFFLE TICKES IN DALLAS SO HIT ME UP!!! 

*


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)




----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)




----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)




----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

BUY RAFFLE TICKETS AT THE WEGO TOUR!!

STOP BY THE BOOTH AND SAY HELLO!


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

how many spots r left??


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Apr 2 2009, 03:45 PM~13466393
> *how many spots r left??
> *


what on the board is current


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

meh


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

damn server


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

:angry:


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

cool thanks


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)




----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

did you sell any in dallas


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

sold quite a few in dallas


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

WILL POST THE UPDATE HERE IN A SEC!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

43 spots left!


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

so is it 150 or 100 tix?


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Apr 6 2009, 07:00 PM~13499687
> *so is it 150 or 100 tix?
> *


its a hundred.... was 150! those who chose high number i just transitioned it to make an even hundred... 

43 left!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

[ :biggrin:


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 6 2009, 08:46 PM~13500857
> *If I win I will give my spot away. keep in mind guys.
> *


DIBS :0


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 6 2009, 05:50 PM~13499607
> *43 spots left!
> 
> 
> ...


56 & 32


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Apr 6 2009, 08:49 PM~13500904
> *DIBS :0
> *


your excluded. has to be a non member if I win. :biggrin:


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 6 2009, 08:54 PM~13500970
> *your excluded. has to be a non member if I win. :biggrin:
> *


 :0 ur probly gunna win foo u always do lmao :biggrin:


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 6 2009, 08:54 PM~13500970
> *your excluded. has to be a non member if I win. :biggrin:
> *


i quit :0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Apr 6 2009, 09:09 PM~13501145
> *:0 ur probly gunna win foo u always do lmao :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 6 2009, 08:50 PM~13500920
> *56 & 32
> *


already taken sorry...lol


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 6 2009, 08:26 PM~13501406
> *already taken sorry...lol
> *


hahah just in case people forget my real name :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

Are you going to the Austin WEGO show, I'll get more from you if you go.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 6 2009, 10:49 PM~13502344
> *Are you going to the Austin WEGO show, I'll get more from you if you go.
> *


my sons birthday is that weekend.....  

his bike will be there... :cheesy: 
you can always paypal.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

LETS GET THESE GONE!!!!!!


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

herry up and buy these tickets so i can get the last 1 a alex i can give me the money and i can bring it to sam


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Apr 8 2009, 08:31 AM~13515677
> *herry up and buy these tickets so i can get the last 1 a alex i can give me the money and i can bring it to sam
> *


that will work, trying to do my sons birthday party in ATX!! :biggrin: 

I LEFT MY TOOL BOX WHERE EVER YOU PUUT IT


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

i dont have it lol but i do have a nice tool set in the trailer


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Apr 8 2009, 06:53 PM~13521161
> *i dont have it lol but i do have a nice tool set in the trailer
> *


 :twak:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

ttt


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

I have your pedal plate in my yukon ,,,ill sell some tickets for u if u don't go to the austin show.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Apr 9 2009, 04:05 PM~13529877
> *I have your pedal plate in my yukon ,,,ill sell some tickets for u if u don't go to the austin show.
> *


man...jsut when i worked the schedule...son gots his forst soccer game..see what up...


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

TTT


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 7 2009, 11:46 AM~13500857
> *If I win I will give my spot away. keep in mind guys.
> *


 :0


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)




----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

:biggrin: ttt


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> > LETS GET THESE GONE!!!!!!
> 
> 
> damn you getting there almost all gone


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttmft :biggrin:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

come on guys we are almost there, come get the last few tix so we can win some shit


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

come on with it homies lets fill this board up i got the last two tickets sam aint got nothing to do so he can build this bike for who ever wins lol


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

*ttt*


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Apr 18 2009, 01:57 PM~13615366
> *come on with it homies lets fill this board up i got the last two tickets sam aint got nothing to do so he can build this bike for who ever wins lol
> *


this will cut in line of everyone even yours  :biggrin:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 18 2009, 06:18 PM~13617240
> *this will cut in line of everyone even yours   :biggrin:
> *


even rudys lol


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Apr 19 2009, 12:10 AM~13619052
> *even rudys lol
> *


even RUDYS BBQ


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

this is old rite?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by i_make_metal_art_@Apr 19 2009, 04:00 AM~13619833
> *this is old rite?
> *


nope


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

dang so it started on jan 15th till now and still hasn't filled up! i understand its for a familiy in need? i'll see if i can get some people i know in on this.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by i_make_metal_art_@Apr 19 2009, 01:14 PM~13621955
> *dang so it started on jan 15th till now and still hasn't filled up! i understand its for a familiy in need? i'll see if i can get some people i know in on this.
> *


Not anymore.


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 19 2009, 12:03 PM~13622593
> *Not anymore.
> *


oh ok so the familiy ok now? i'm sorry i dont know the situation, but what ever was needed this was a cool thing that show-bound did for them to try and help them out, props show-bound!


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

ttt


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by i_make_metal_art_@Apr 19 2009, 04:00 AM~13619833
> *this is old rite?
> *


still going on! 

got some tickets left...buy em up!


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

*ttt*


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

SELLING TICKETS TOMMARROW AT THE CAR SHOW!!!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

SELLING TICKETS TOMMARROW AT THE CAR SHOW!!!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 24 2009, 11:47 PM~13683402
> *SELLING TICKETS TOMMARROW AT THE CAR SHOW!!!
> *


update!


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 26 2009, 06:32 PM~13695524
> *update!
> *


waiting


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Apr 27 2009, 05:41 PM~13706167
> *waiting
> *


???


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

ttt


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

back up ttt for a good chance to win a sick painted bike frame


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)




----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

any updates?


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

40 and 50 NOW TAKEN "CADILLAC CHRIS"!




this mug going to take a whole year to get done!!!

LET ME PROVED SOME MOTIVATION!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

more motivation!!!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

100% INHOUSE FRAME AND FENDERS!







































































[/quote]


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 5 2009, 11:23 PM~13798427
> *
> *


42 tickets left!!!

this rate we can be done by x MAS!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 5 2009, 11:27 PM~13798478
> *42 tickets left!!!
> 
> this rate we can be done by x MAS!!
> *


haha


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> 100% INHOUSE FRAME AND FENDERS!


[/quote]


i still got fenders sitting here.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

i still got fenders sitting here. 
[/quote]
yes fenders will be provided by JUSTDEEZZZZZZZZZZZZ!!!!

i will be getting some as soon i get peeps to pay! :angry:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

remember homie i got the last two


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@May 6 2009, 06:41 PM~13807035
> *remember homie i got the last two
> *


i got some good pics of your kids on the go carts from the weekend! give me an email adress


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 6 2009, 06:50 PM~13807133
> *i got some good pics of your kids on the go carts from the weekend! give me an email adress
> *


pedo


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 6 2009, 07:22 PM~13807489
> *pedo
> *


your stupid.....lol


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 6 2009, 08:26 PM~13808172
> *your stupid.....lol
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> more motivation!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Its aight


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 6 2009, 08:38 PM~13808315
> *Its aight
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX+May 6 2009, 08:38 PM~13808315-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


just wait


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@May 7 2009, 12:12 AM~13810898
> *just wait
> *


I know :biggrin:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> > more motivation!!!
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

HOW MANY SPACES LEFT SAM


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

*</span></span></span>*

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=461000


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

ttt


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> 92 and 93 NOW TAKEN "CADILLAC CHRIS"!
> this mug going to take a whole year to get done!!!
> 
> LET ME PROVED SOME MOTIVATION!
> ...


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)




----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

updates


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@May 14 2009, 10:34 AM~13884391
> *updates
> *


x2


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

waiting for payment to clear...it the board minus 17


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

26 spots left

SR CASTRO paid for (2) want the last two numbers!


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

26 SPOTS LEFT LETS GET THESE GONE!!!MOVING FASTER NOW!!!!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 16 2009, 02:51 PM~13905969
> *26 SPOTS LEFT LETS GET THESE GONE!!!MOVING FASTER NOW!!!!
> *


TTT


----------



## travieso1u (Aug 1, 2008)

TTT


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

TTT 75 % done


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

"73monte" TAKES NUMbERS 45, 55, 65, 75, 85.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

21 spots left!!


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

LETS GET THIS DONE I WANNA KNOW MY #


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@May 20 2009, 08:13 PM~13951119
> *LETS GET THIS DONE I WANNA KNOW MY #
> *


Your #1 the middle one. :biggrin:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 20 2009, 07:01 PM~13951474
> *Your #1 the middle one. :biggrin:
> *


ASS HOLE LOL


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@May 20 2009, 10:31 PM~13952531
> *ASS HOLE LOL
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73monte+May 20 2009, 09:01 PM~13951474-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats where he like to put it :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 20 2009, 11:22 PM~13953207
> *thats where he like to put it :biggrin:
> *


:0 That's the face he makes. :biggrin:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

lol i c yall have joke well Fu*& both of yall Lil B(*&hes lol 
c yall in ok sam u still going


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

LET GETS THESE GONE!!!!!!!! ALMOST DONE!!


----------



## INKEDCITY (Sep 12, 2008)

What's up Sam ??? just made it back from L.A. bro, Talk about Traffic !!!!!!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INKEDCITY_@May 23 2009, 02:46 AM~13976168
> *What's up Sam ??? just made it back from L.A. bro, Talk about Traffic !!!!!!
> *


so you had time for a break...lol


----------



## INKEDCITY (Sep 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 23 2009, 12:15 AM~13976245
> *so you had time for a break...lol
> *


I just chilled in the car while I did 25 mph....


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INKEDCITY_@May 23 2009, 03:18 AM~13976254
> *I just chilled in the car while I did 25 mph....
> *


holidays..everyone traveling!!


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

28, 57 and 67 to "LO" update when next person buys

rocky castro has last two numbers <paid for>

ONLY 18 SPOTS LEFT!!!!!!!


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@May 26 2009, 06:43 PM~14004816
> *:wave:
> *


whats going down Sergio...keeping them fingers crossed!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

this could be over TODAY!!! LETS GET EM GONE!


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 26 2009, 04:47 PM~14004883
> *whats going down Sergio...keeping them fingers crossed!
> *


Ill take one more  #88 Please ........ :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@May 27 2009, 03:43 PM~14015721
> *Ill take one more    #88  Please ........  :biggrin:
> *


thats what up!!!


17 spots left!


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

*16 SPOTS LEFT!!

UPDATe WHEN PAYMENT CLEARS!*


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

itz getting closer


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

TTT


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

just bought 3 of em....


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by show-bound+May 28 2009, 10:07 PM~14031341-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


13 SPOTS LEFT UPDATING IT NOW!!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> 28, 57 and 67 to "LO"
> 
> sr castro takes two numbers...wants last two what ever they are..


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

13 spots left 2 reserved and payed for!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

BUY THESE MOTHAS UP!!!!


ONLY 13 left!!!!


----------



## imp63ss (Feb 10, 2004)

I got two yesterday via (paypal) but I don't see my name in those boxes? 48 and 59. Look like 48 is now taken so just replace that one with 79.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by imp63ss_@Jun 2 2009, 01:50 AM~14069502
> *I got two yesterday via (paypal) but I don't see my name in those boxes? 48 and 59. Look like 48 is now taken so just replace that one with 79.
> *


 :cheesy: i thought that payment was from someone else...


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by imp63ss_@Jun 2 2009, 01:50 AM~14069502
> *I got two yesterday via (paypal) but I don't see my name in those boxes? 48 and 59. Look like 48 is now taken so just replace that one with 79.
> *


got you down for 79 and 59
i got it..i assumed you were someone else, i didnt read the details...updating board now!

11 spots left!!!


----------



## imp63ss (Feb 10, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jun 2 2009, 03:25 AM~14069808
> *got you down for 79 and 59
> i got it..i assumed you were someone else, i didnt read the details...updating board now!
> 
> ...


    wheres my third one, i sent you cash for 3 of them, number 29 was my other choice.....


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Jun 2 2009, 12:15 PM~14070587
> *     wheres my third one, i sent you cash for 3 of them, number 29 was my other choice.....
> *


oh i see, you me on 27, not 29..... 


btw, yes i do want number 29 instead of 27


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

double post...sorry :angry:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Jun 2 2009, 10:17 AM~14070611
> *double post...sorry  :angry:
> *


 :twak: :biggrin: Sup Chad


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Jun 2 2009, 12:16 PM~14070598
> *oh i see, you me on 27, not 29.....
> btw, yes i do want number 29 instead of 27
> *


fixing it tight now...i dont know how i did that..laste i guess! :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

11 spots left!!!


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

HURRY UP AND BUY


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Jun 2 2009, 01:14 PM~14071259
> *HURRY UP AND BUY
> *


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

DO NOT PUT "RAFFLE" IN THE DESCRIPTION WHEN PAYING WITH PAYPAL!!!! PM ME FIRST WITH NUMBERS!!!


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jun 2 2009, 12:34 PM~14070834
> *:twak:    :biggrin:  Sup Chad
> *


whats going on Sergio....hows the bike doing, hopefully i can be like you with this raffle... :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Jun 2 2009, 01:35 PM~14072562
> *whats going on Sergio....hows the bike doing, hopefully i can be like you with this raffle... :biggrin:
> *


what bike ? Twisted Habit, its doing good , have not done any updates to this year  Candy Girl , getting all new parts from TNT this weekend  replacing all the parts that came with it  we have our new grandson now  and the best ofluck on the raffle  tell Shelby I said , Sup :wave:


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

Count me in :biggrin: I want 54 & 90 if available?


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

ill take 33 and 78


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BILLY_THE_KID+Jun 2 2009, 09:03 PM~14076205-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This drawing may be here in a few days.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BILLY_THE_KID+Jun 2 2009, 09:03 PM~14076205-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


update when payments go though...


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

7 SPOTS LEFT!!


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

Complete :biggrin: Goodluck 2 everyone :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

all tickets sold already or whatt?


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by show-bound+Jun 2 2009, 09:38 PM~14076615-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

AMB1800

TAKES 

27,38,58

ONLY 4 SPOTS LEFT!!!!!!!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

Paypal sent for 41, 42, 44, 49
When will you do the drawing?


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jun 2 2009, 08:37 PM~14076600
> *available
> update when payments go though...
> *


will be sent soon as wife gets home at 630 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 3 2009, 11:44 AM~14082129
> *Paypal sent for 41, 42, 44, 49
> When will you do the drawing?
> *


this evening!!!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jun 2 2009, 07:00 PM~14074929
> *what bike ? Twisted Habit, its doing good , have not done any updates to this year    Candy Girl , getting all new parts from TNT this weekend    replacing all the parts that came with it    we have our new grandson now    and the best ofluck on the raffle    tell Shelby I said , Sup  :wave:
> *


soon as payment clears we can do drawing


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

ALL TICKETS SOLD!!!!!


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

lets get this done


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

Come on 19-64!! Daddy needs a new Low Low Bike!! :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

IF I WIN I AM GOING TO REDO db. :cheesy:


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

if i win, i'm getting 'El Desafio' done for my homie D-Low's bday


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Jun 3 2009, 02:10 PM~14083374
> *if i win, i'm getting 'El Desafio' done for my homie D-Low's bday
> *


If I win first place then I am going to have one of my members frames done for them.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

if i win, im gonna make Deep Brown Dos and ghost ride it into a wall :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jun 3 2009, 02:44 PM~14083674
> *if i win, im gonna make Deep Brown Dos and ghost ride it into a wall :cheesy:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jun 3 2009, 02:44 PM~14083674
> *if i win, im gonna make Deep Brown Dos and ghost ride it with paul wall cuz we from houston!! :cheesy:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

lets take this important conversation of juan's bike getting ghost rided to the bike loby


----------



## D-Low (Oct 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Jun 3 2009, 08:10 PM~14083374
> *if i win, i'm getting 'El Desafio' done for my homie D-Low's bday
> *


Ahahaah thanks puto :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jun 3 2009, 02:56 PM~14083788
> *:uh:
> *


me no likey musica de houstone :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I like paul walls music.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 3 2009, 03:33 PM~14084219
> *I like paul walls music.
> *


:thumbsdown:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

just wainting on two payments....get this crackin!


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

who won ???


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Jun 3 2009, 09:28 PM~14087803
> *who won ???
> *


waiting...


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos+Jun 3 2009, 09:28 PM~14087803-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


waiting on two payments to clear..get this popping off!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jun 3 2009, 09:49 PM~14088031
> *waiting on two payments to clear..get this popping off!
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

Aww man wtf. Still waiting. Damn. Well hopefully ill get one of the prizes. Would like that second prize to mural Innocence up. Come on 29. Saturday was my 29th Bday too. Let's do this. Or the others will work too.


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

come 46,47,or what r my other two #s :uh:


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

:biggrin: ok 43 and 48 come jump out and win


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 3 2009, 01:33 PM~14084219
> *I like paul walls cock in my kakahole.
> *


no shit sherlock :uh:


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jun 3 2009, 10:07 AM~14082854
> *ALL TICKETS SOLD!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...



Come on 6 24!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

nope sorry guys its gonna be 69 that comes up  :0 :biggrin:


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

come on 43,46,47 or 48 my son really needs a new anything.... :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

almost ready!!!!!!!!


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

payment sent


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

awesome that whats up!

give me a minute to link up the video!!!!!!


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

:0 :0


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

yall aint ready....

WILL POST VIDEO TOMMARROW :biggrin:


1 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: show-bound


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

oh common :biggrin: i'm here :happysad:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

payment send


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

WILL POST AT 3pm CENTRAL time!!!!

FIRST OF ALL WOULD LIKE TO THANK EVERYONE THAT PARTICIPATED!! THIS MONTH IT PICKED UP AND ALL THE SPOTS WENT REALLY FAST!! EVERYONE WHO PARTICIPATED GETS 1- 25% off coupon for custom paint or murals!! 


IF DIDNT WIN AND BOUGHT 5 or MORE SPOTS HIT ME UP I GOT A TSHIRT FOR YA OR "2 FREE HOURS OF AIRBRUSHING!!" :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## travieso1u (Aug 1, 2008)

whats up sam u doing alright!!!! :angel:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

we want a *HOT* girl in a thong pulling out the winning number on video , that way every body wins :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> whats up sam u doing alright!!!! :angel:
> fixen to post this video!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

FIRST OF ALL WOULD LIKE TO THANK EVERYONE THAT PARTICIPATED!! THIS MONTH IT PICKED UP AND ALL THE SPOTS WENT REALLY FAST!! EVERYONE WHO PARTICIPATED GETS 1- 25% off coupon for custom paint or murals!! 


IF YOU DIDNT WIN AND BOUGHT 5 or MORE SPOTS HIT ME UP I GOT A TSHIRT FOR YA OR "2 FREE HOURS OF AIRBRUSHING!!"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YtXSsu_mPxs...player_embedded


----------



## D-Low (Oct 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jun 4 2009, 08:55 PM~14094903
> *FIRST OF ALL WOULD LIKE TO THANK EVERYONE THAT PARTICIPATED!! THIS MONTH IT PICKED UP AND ALL THE SPOTS WENT REALLY FAST!! EVERYONE WHO PARTICIPATED GETS 1- 25% off coupon for custom paint or murals!!
> IF YOU DIDNT WIN AND BOUGHT 5 or MORE SPOTS HIT ME UP I GOT A TSHIRT FOR YA OR "2 FREE HOURS OF AIRBRUSHING!!"
> 
> ...


Fuckin Youtube is too busy  

we can't see the winners


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Low_@Jun 4 2009, 03:04 PM~14094968
> *Fuckin Youtube is too busy
> 
> we can't see the winners
> *


i thought it was just my comp... :angry: :angry: :angry: 

let it run.... WINNERS PM ME!!


----------



## D-Low (Oct 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jun 4 2009, 09:07 PM~14094993
> *i thought it was just my comp... :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> 
> let it run.... WINNERS PM ME!!
> *



YES IT WORKED   

Congrats to the winners


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

Who won? Can't watch the video :angry:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

CONGRATS TO:

3rd prize....... Traviso1u/Cruz
6 hrs of murals



2nd prize....... D-TWIST/ Darrin
PAINT JOB AND MURALS ON YOUR BIKE THAT YOU SUPPLY




















1st prize........ WestTxLowLow/ BRYAN
COMPLETE FRAME AND FENDERS BUILD, PAINT, GRAPHICS, MURALS!


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

cool thx for the chance to participate bro  any time you do it again you kno ill be down


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Jun 4 2009, 03:46 PM~14095374
> *cool thx for the chance to participate bro  any time you do it again you kno ill be down
> *


NEXT YR!!!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Jun 4 2009, 03:19 PM~14095125
> *Who won? Can't watch the video :angry:
> *


Congrats on second place.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Artistics.TX, *travieso1u
*

Congrats on 3rd place.


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

congrats  :thumbsup:


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

Congrats 2 all the winners


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

THATS BULL&^&^ J/K U KNOW ILL DO IT AGAIN HOMIE PUT ME DOWN FOR 2 TICKETS 4 NEXT YEAR AND I WANT THE LAST 2 CONGRATS TO ALL THE WINNERS


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sr.Castro_@Jun 4 2009, 11:14 PM~14099688
> *THATS BULL&^&^ J/K U KNOW ILL DO IT AGAIN HOMIE PUT ME DOWN FOR 2 TICKETS 4 NEXT YEAR AND I WANT THE LAST 2 CONGRATS TO ALL THE WINNERS
> *


you never called me back!! :angry:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

LOL WILL DO 2MARROW


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

got a hold of the Winner!!

We will be doing a 16inch for his lil girl!!


----------



## travieso1u (Aug 1, 2008)

TTT :thumbsup: :angel:


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jun 4 2009, 02:55 PM~14094903
> *FIRST OF ALL WOULD LIKE TO THANK EVERYONE THAT PARTICIPATED!! THIS MONTH IT PICKED UP AND ALL THE SPOTS WENT REALLY FAST!! EVERYONE WHO PARTICIPATED GETS 1- 25% off coupon for custom paint or murals!!
> IF YOU DIDNT WIN AND BOUGHT 5 or MORE SPOTS HIT ME UP I GOT A TSHIRT FOR YA OR "2 FREE HOURS OF AIRBRUSHING!!"
> 
> ...


ttt


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jun 4 2009, 10:17 PM~14099714
> *got a hold of the Winner!!
> 
> We will be doing a 16inch for his lil girl!!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: man i was chilling in houston when i got the call thanks sam ill hit you up tomorrow when i get on the road to see where i get the frame from


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Jun 7 2009, 10:11 PM~14121541
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: man i was chilling in houston when i got the call thanks sam ill hit you up tomorrow when i get on the road to see where i get the frame from
> *


you won first place man. He provides the frame???


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

did I win?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jun 7 2009, 10:34 PM~14121860
> *did I win?
> *


:|


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

hater


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 7 2009, 10:12 PM~14121559
> *you won first place man. He provides the frame???
> *


i told him you might have one.. thats whats he means...

i already found one..


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jun 4 2009, 07:17 PM~14098399
> *congrats    :thumbsup:
> *


X2


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

*my frame (work in progress) I'm working on to send to showbound!*


----------

